# Umfrage: Nutzt ihr ein E-Mail Programm (z.B. Outlook) oder loggt ihr euch ueber die Seiten der Anbieter ein?



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute

Habe da mal eine Frage an euch  Ich sehe immer haeufiger, dass es meistens aeltere Leute sind, welche noch ein Mail Programm wie Windows Live Mail oder andere verwenden, viele Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis loggen sich meistens ueber die Seiten der Anbieter ein

Wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## S754 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich verwende Outlook 2013, gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Special_Flo (5. Mai 2015)

[X]Thunderbird für alle Email - Konten


----------



## Abductee (5. Mai 2015)

Ich log mich direkt ein, wüsste nicht wofür ich Outlook bräuchte.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (5. Mai 2015)

Nutze Outlook, wäre viel zu faul mich jedesmal einzuloggen.


----------



## Kusarr (5. Mai 2015)

logg mich beim anbieter ein (web.de)


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Mai 2015)

Outlook... anders kannste mehrere Adressen nedd brauchbar koordinieren.


----------



## mayo (5. Mai 2015)

Thunderbird und auf den iOS Geräten halt Mail.


----------



## Saguya (5. Mai 2015)

benutze Roundcube, da ich mein eigener Mail Anbieter bin


----------



## GeForce (5. Mai 2015)

Outlook 2013 ganz klar


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Habe früher die Website von web.de genutzt. Habe aber mittlerweile mehrere Adressen (z.B. eine Outlook-Adresse für Dreamspark) und checke alle über Thunderbird. Da habe ich dann alle auf einen Blick.


----------



## xxRazer211 (5. Mai 2015)

Nutze Website vom Anbieter. 

Problematik: nur pop möglich. Für imap wäre ein kostenpflichtiger Premium Zugang nötig


----------



## Rho (5. Mai 2015)

Thunderbird auf dem PC. MailDroid auf dem Smartphone. Beides nicht zuletzt um PGP und S/MIME verwenden zu können.


----------



## Earisu (5. Mai 2015)

Benutze ebenfalls ein Email Programm, hab keine Lust mich erst hier und dann dort anzumelden um die Mails zu checken.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Mai 2015)

interessant


Knogle schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer haeufiger, dass es meistens aeltere Leute sind, welche noch ein Mail Programm wie Windows Live Mail oder andere verwenden, viele Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis loggen sich meistens ueber die Seiten der Anbieter ein


Was? Ältere Leute?  Noch verwenden? Gibt es einen Grund das nicht zu tun?
Klar, ich hab ja sonst nix zu tun als mich durch diese ekelhaften Irrgärten zu quälen.  Mach das dann mal bei mehreren Adressen und/oder Anbietern.
Komfort wird überbewertet. Hauptsache der Systemstart geht schnell.  ok, ich schweife ab

Wenn das richtig _jüngere_ Leute so machen, dann wäre ja meine Vermutung, dass _die_ es einfach nicht besser wissen. Bei solchen zumindest Klischeebehafteten Smartphone- und Facebook-Nutzern würde mich das nicht zu sehr wundern.

-> Thunderbird öffnen, kurz warten, fertig.
Überhaupt mache ich das seit Tag 1 im WWW so, damals halt noch mit Outlook Express.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Mai 2015)

Nutze Outlook 2013, habe ich das nervige eingelogge nicht. Außerdem kriege ich so direkt ne Benachrichtigung wenn eine Mail kommt und muss nicht regelmäßig selber nachgucken...

Würde ich die Lizenz aber nicht dank der Ausbildung haben würde ich Thunderbird nutzen - ist nicht wirklich schlechter...


----------



## Dooma (6. Mai 2015)

Es kommt doch drauf an was man will.
Ich benutz seit Jahren den guten alten Pop3 mit Thunderbird, so ist das Postfach immer schön leer und ich muss mir das sichere und superlange Passwort nicht merken. Auch muss mich mir die Werbung vom Anbieter weder auf dessen Seite, noch mit seinen Spam-Mails reinziehen, ein guter Filter wirkt wunder. Spätestens wenn man mehrere Mailkonten hat wird ein Programm eigentlich pflicht, denn sich zig mal einzuloggen nur um Emails abzurufen, da musst doch echt mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein...
Ist dir je in den Sinn gekommen das die "alten Leute" es einfach nur bequemer haben wollen.
Thunderbird einzurichten dauert 2 Min... Was glaubst du wie viel Zeit du schon auf der Seite deines Anbieters mit dem Login verbrachst hast bisher? Wie viele Werbungen musstest du ansehen, bestätigen, wegklicken?!


----------



## chewara (6. Mai 2015)

Arbeit - Outlook 2013
Privat - iOS Mail, Mailbox, und per Browser


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2015)

Thunderbird


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. Mai 2015)

Website (T-Online)


----------



## Laudian (6. Mai 2015)

Saguya schrieb:


> benutze Roundcube, da ich mein eigener Mail Anbieter bin



Am PC benutze ich auch Roundcube für meinen eigenen Mailserver und Hotmail.de für den Rest, auf iPad und iPhone nutze ich die Mail App.

Meine Antwort lautet also: Beides


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich müsste ich 

[X] Seite des Anbieters
      UND
[X] anderes

anklicken:

Denn Mails bearbeite ich zu geschätzten 80% nur noch am Handy. Ist einfach schneller und geht jederzeit zwischendurch. Technisch gesehen sind sie da natürlich in ein Programm eingebunden, aber vermutlich nicht im Sinne der Fragestellung.

Ansonsten gehe ich hin und wieder mal in den Webzugang der verschiedenen Mail-Anbieter, die ich nutze  (größtenteils MS Exchange, Gmail, Yahoo).

Bei vielen aktuellen Formen der Kommunikation lässt sich im Sinne der Fragestellung auch kaum noch differenzieren, wozu sie eigentlich zählen ...   zB Kommunikation über Cloud-Dienste.


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Mai 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nutze Outlook 2013, habe ich das nervige eingelogge nicht. Außerdem kriege ich so direkt ne Benachrichtigung wenn eine Mail kommt und muss nicht regelmäßig selber nachgucken...



Ich nutze Google Mail über die Weboberfläche und bekomme auf dem Desktop auch meine Hinweise über neue Nachrichten. Ist ein Dienst der seit einiger Zeit Bestandteil von Google Chrome ist.

Und einloggen muss ich mich niemals, das läuft direkt über den Login von Chrome. Sprich, wenn ich bei Chrome angemeldet bin (Bookmarks und Extension Synchronisation), dann bin ich auch gleichzeitig bei allen Google Diensten angemeldet.
Praktisch muss ich also nur Chrome starten und auf der New-Tab seite "GMail" anwählen.


Outlook ist für mich zumindest im privaten Umfeld ein Relikt vergangener Zeit. Einzig im Business Bereich ist es essenziell, wegen exchange und co.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2015)

Arbeit: Outlook 2013 (Exchange)
Privat: Windows Live Mail (IMAP)    ->   (kann zwar kein Exchange, aber Outlook ist verdammt teuer  )
Mobil: Standard Mail Programm (IMAP + Exchange)


Aber habe privat 5+ Email-Adressen die ich regelmässig brauche. Mit nur einer ist schon eine überlegung Wert nur die Weboberfläche zu verwenden. Jedoch kann man da auch mal auf Phishing-Seiten laden...


----------



## zinki (6. Mai 2015)

Früher habe ich Outlook verwendet. Da aber der Umzug vor einer Neuinstallation des System immer mühselig war (und nicht immer 100% geklappt hat), bin ich auf Thunderbird umgestiegen.
Je nachdem nutze ich aber auch die Seite des Anbieters (vor allem mobil am Handy).


----------



## Drakexz (6. Mai 2015)

Eine Mehrfachantwort wäre schön gewesen. 

In der Arbeit natürlich Outlook. 
Privat nutze ich für "produktive" sachen die Weboberfläche von Gmail. Um mal schnell etwas zu schauen, dann den Mailclient auf meinem Android Handy oder den standard Mailclient auf meinem Windows 8.1 Tablet.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. Mai 2015)

Thunderbird für mehrere Mailkonten, Termine (Lightning) und RSS. Auf dem Handy nutze ich die Mail-App von Windows Phone.


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. Mai 2015)

Natürlich Thunderbird und am Nexus K9


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Mai 2015)

Da ich meine Mails von 6 verschiedenen Servern hole (und weitaus mehr Mailadressen habe), muss ich ein Mailprogramm verwenden, ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese "Webmaildinger" funktions-/komforttechnisch nicht an ein Mailprogramm rankommen. Aber für den "normalen" Anwender mit seinen 5 Mails die Woche reichen die Webmaildinger natürlich zu.


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2015)

Ich nutze mehrere Sachen. Mail-App auf dem Handy, Roundcube, Kerio, Thunderbird. Hängt davon ab wo ich gerade bin (Arbeit, unterwegs, zu Hause) und welches Konto ich gerade abfragen möchte. Aus dem Grund konnte ich leider nix ankreuzen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2015)

Arbeit: Outlook 2013
Privat: Outlook 2013
Smartphone: Gmail-App


----------



## TheReal (31. Mai 2015)

Habe 2 Adressen, einmal web.de und einmal Google Mail. Nutze am PC die Google Mail Seite, bin da eh immer eingeloggt und die Seite ist schön minimalistisch und bietet genug Funktionen. Meine web.de Mails werden einfach an Google weitergeleitet.

Des weiteren ist die Win8 MailApp mit meinem Google Account verbunden, kann diese also im Prinzip auch nutzen.

Und auf dem Handy nutze ich die GMail App.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Mai 2015)

Ich nutze Windows Live Mail um damit die Mails meiner drei Adressen abzurufen.

Auf dem Smartphone lediglich die Gmail-App, wobei ich über den Account so gut wie keine Emails versende/empfange.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Juni 2015)

[x] Andere
...da Mehrfachauswahl nicht möglich.

Nutze beruflich Outlook, zuhause Thunderbird, am Laptop Apple Mail und rufe meine Konten aber auch mal unterwegs vom Browser ab.


----------



## freezy94 (1. Juni 2015)

MS Outlook auf der Arbeit und Website zu Hause am PC.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2015)

Also ich logge mich über die Seiten des Anbieters ein. Finde ich geht viel schneller und so bin ich es auch gewohnt.


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2015)

Nutze Thunderbird


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2015)

xxRazer211 schrieb:


> Nutze Website vom Anbieter.
> 
> Problematik: nur pop möglich. Für imap wäre ein kostenpflichtiger Premium Zugang nötig


Mal ausprobiert? GMX und seine Verwandten gehen alle auch per IMAP wenn man kein Premium bucht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Thundebird


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2015)

Seite des Anbieters


----------



## K3n$! (1. Juni 2015)

Thunderbird + K9


----------



## kleinerEisbär (1. Juni 2015)

Ganz klar Email Programm aufm Handy/Pc ;D


----------



## Sir Demencia (1. Juni 2015)

Nutze Outlook 2013.
Wegen versch. Mailaddressen sehr praktisch.
Und den Kalender nutze ich privat und beruflich. Dann noch mein Lumia 1020 miteingebunden. Bequemer gehts kaum noch.


----------

